# help!



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

this is one good reason you should not feed science diet.
Plastic Coated Pet Food Kibble?

i was feeding taste of the wild which is a good food if your looking for a kibble now im making my own cooked food tho. since i dont feel any dog food is really safe.


----------



## Nmariemunoz (Feb 10, 2013)

Just realized I had a typo... The food was Innova. My phone must have autocorrected. And thanks for that link! Scary stuff.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I think you should switch off of science diet as soon as you can. Do it gradually, though!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

You need a better quality food. Check dogfoodadvisor.com. I feed blue buffalo wilderness but there are other 5 star foods as well. They cost more but worth it. Always transition gradually to a new food. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nmariemunoz (Feb 10, 2013)

That's the website I found that recommended innova as a four star food. Then it recommended a website that I can order it from! So I think I'll be giving that a shot for a while. I really want him to put weight on. He seems a little bony.


----------



## anagroom (Feb 26, 2013)

I feed fromm they are local to me and have never been recalled. Check out who makes the food many are diamond brand even some of the better looking ones. Diamond is always involved in the recalls


----------

